# debridement cpt code in ER



## teresa (Sep 28, 2011)

patient came to the ER with a skin tear to the left forearm which in 4 cm x 5 cm.  The area was anesthetized with emla cream cleaned then debrided of devitalized tissue wth scissors.  what cpt code would you use for debridement?  Please help.


----------



## jpenland1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Look at 11042


----------



## Mojo (Sep 29, 2011)

If debridement involves skin only (epidermis and/or dermis) use the Active Wound Care Management code, 97597, which meets your 20 sq cm area.


----------



## LTibbetts (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey Mojo,
me again...lol. 
I just had a patient that came to the ER with what he thought was cellulitis. It ended up just being some scabs that were debrided and drained of a little pus. It states he debrided down to the subcu, where everything underneath looked fine. Then he states that this was an I&D, and I do not agree. what do you think? Also, do have any more info about the 97597 code you mentioned in the prvious post? I have not been using that for my ER's. No one here at my new job has said anything about being able to use it here, so I am a little hesitant, you know? Any additional links or info would be great, if you have them.
Thanks again Joni!!
Leslie


----------



## Biller385 (Oct 3, 2011)

Code 11042  has a note that states For debridement of skin (ie, epidermis and/or dermis only) see 97597, 97598. The physician needs to state the layers that were involved.


----------



## Mojo (Oct 3, 2011)

LTibbetts said:


> Hey Mojo,
> me again...lol.
> I just had a patient that came to the ER with what he thought was cellulitis. It ended up just being some scabs that were debrided and drained of a little pus. It states he debrided down to the subcu, where everything underneath looked fine. Then he states that this was an I&D, and I do not agree. what do you think? Also, do have any more info about the 97597 code you mentioned in the prvious post? I have not been using that for my ER's. No one here at my new job has said anything about being able to use it here, so I am a little hesitant, you know? Any additional links or info would be great, if you have them.
> Thanks again Joni!!
> Leslie



It sounds like the provider unroofed a pus pocket. If he used a blade or large bore needle to cut, slice, incise or unroof, I agree with him.

There is an article in the February 2011 Coding Edge on the debridement codes for 2011. It notes the deletion of 11040 and 11041. As a result, active wound care codes 97597 and 97598 were revised to include skin debridement.


----------



## LTibbetts (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome, thanks Joni...and everyone else as well


----------

